# Anecdote a real classical fan required sacrifice of material , i will explain more so



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See i dont earn a lot, someone might says im poor ,dosen't bother me, but being poor is not a reason for being cheap, i need my dose of LP & CD's.

So i sold fews stone(gemstone) since before liking to death classical music i was a stone collector it look like ali baba cavern , sure i kept some my essential, isold fews LP at Le 33'' tour of import all genra except classical, they fck scr*w*d me real good,, that day i was mad but i needed to have money for classical music of choice rare stuff so i said to myself hmm jeez the hell whit it.

This was a testament of a devote i still own a friend a hundred and my father about 70$, i know i know the F word is tempting but.. what done is done.

I dont care im a devote, even if i miss out on , ciggies, coca cola ect
even if what eat come from the dollars store ''vines leafs and ramens noodle'' i dont care classical more important.

So in the process i smoke less i drink less , live a more healtier life.

Im a devotee :tiphat:


----------

